# The Hindu pantheon is to OP!!!!



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Seriously!! I have to nerf just about every aspect of there mythos just so they don't one shot everything! It's tedious but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end. If anyone has any information or advice anything that will help make this process easier please post it below. At this point I can use all the help in the world.


----------



## moderan (Feb 19, 2019)

Do your part first or become ironpony.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2019)

What does that even mean?


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2019)

If by "do your part" you mean research I've been doing that for 12 years. Every source I find, read, and look up says the same thing. The Hindu pantheon is way to over powered. All's I'm asking for is some help with ways of getting them on the same playing field as the three other pantheons in my story so they don't end up steamrolling everyone else from the get go, again. So in asking for help I'm hoping that someone out there knows something I don't and would be willing to share. I'm not asking for them to do my job for me, just wanting some help with a very daunting task.


----------



## moderan (Feb 19, 2019)

That means that people will be reluctant to do your legwork for you. That information is readily available on these here interwebs.


> I have to nerf just about every aspect of there mythos just so they don't one shot everything!


 What is this in English? 
Here's your Hindu pantheon - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_deities
Start there.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Been there, looked that up, have it pinned on my saved pages. Any info you find online I will more than likely have it saved to my Hindu Research file. I'm only asking for people who may have a different perspective of the Hindu pantheon for help but if anyone has any kind of knowledge that's valuable or different from what I can easily find online then that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 19, 2019)

moderan said:


> That means that people will be reluctant to do your legwork for you. That information is readily available on these here interwebs.
> What is this in English?
> Here's your Hindu pantheon - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_deities
> Start there.



I'm guessing it might be online gaming language, either that or I'm getting really freakin' old because I barely understood a word. 

Rojack, sorry I don't know much about the Hindu religion. You must be a fountain of knowledge after 12 years of research. What other pantheons are you using?

Arachne


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm using the Greek, Norse, and Egyptian pantheons. I'm not exactly a fountain of knowledge, more like an encyclopedia. I have all of this knowledge saved and stored away on my computer along with a lot of notes. I can't answer every single question from pure memory but if you give me an hour or two then I can get back to you with an answer.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 19, 2019)

There’s no way to balance it except using artistic licence to only include some of the deities. 
You could add some Greek heroes to bulk that side up a bit. 
It’s not a good thing for you to be finding it tedious, as maybe it suggests that readers will too, so i’d just limit the whole thing from the start. 

Arachne


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2019)

That could work out very well. I might have to make some changes to the vast majority of the gods that do show up but that could work out really well in the end. I shall file away this idea for later. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dormouse (Feb 19, 2019)

I don’t think the Hindu Mythos will over power the others. For example, the Egyptians have 15 major gods and 45 minor gods. The same goes for both the Greek and Norse Mythology. 
Quick research results:
https://www.greekmythology.com/Other_Gods/other_gods.html
https://norse-mythology.org/gods-and-creatures/
https://www.realmofhistory.com/2018/01/16/15-ancient-egyptian-gods-goddesses-facts/
https://simple.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Egyptian_gods_and_goddesses


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dormouse said:


> I don’t think the Hindu Mythos will over power the others. For example, the Egyptians have 15 major gods and 45 minor gods. The same goes for both the Greek and Norse Mythology.
> Quick research results:
> https://www.greekmythology.com/Other_Gods/other_gods.html
> https://norse-mythology.org/gods-and-creatures/
> ...



The Hindu pantheon has according to the places I want to over 33 million divine spirits. Then there's the weaponry that they all seem to have. They have access to nuclear level weapons, weapons that can rip through armor and can't be dodged or avoided and even if you have divine protection it will strip said protection away once It hits you. And to top it all off they have access to a super weapon that can annihilate all life in the multiverse.


----------



## Dluuni (Feb 24, 2019)

Alternately, just assume that the people who wrote stuff down were being overly generous. You can even lampshade it.


----------



## Winston (Feb 24, 2019)

It's my understanding that in most polytheistic religions, the major deities are worshiped by all, and the minor ones tend to be regional / familial / tribal.    
You don't need to include hundreds or thousands of gods, only the ones that your characters worship regularly.   Even the most devout don't have the time or energy to pay homage to them all.


----------



## Neetu (Feb 25, 2019)

Rojack, I am of Hindu origin, though I abandoned all faith long ago. Not sure what your objective in writing this is, but if there are specific questions related to Hinduism you have, I will try to help.


----------



## Rojack79 (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks Neetu, I'll be sure to ask you about anything I come across that I need help with. As for the objective I just want to write an interesting story about multiple pantheons that many seem to neglect or just not pay attention to. Plus I want to try and create something original that I can put out there for others to see.


----------



## Pallandozi (Sep 6, 2020)

Rojack79 said:


> weapons that can rip through armor and can't be dodged or avoided



Spears that never miss appear in Celtic, Norse and Greek mythology.

Weapons that are unbeatable, instantly lethal or god-slayers are also pretty common.


----------

